# MSM in Bermuda



## JLavoe (Jun 8, 2020)

Hey everyone! First posting.. let me give a quick background. Owned my home for 3 years now and inherited a dry scortched common bermuda lawn. Fast forward now it's full and lush.

I have been fighting spurge on several areas in my lawn and have decided to try metsulfuron-methyl (MSM Turf) after other active ingredients/groups have failed.

Anyone experienced with MSM? I have a tank sprayer and a backpack sprayer for this.. covering my front yard which is about 4500sq ft.

Also I have an established lemon tree, jacaranda, and newly planted pigmy date palms.. any problems here? I'd hate to smoke my palms or trees with any potential over spray.

Thanks!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Ok, The palm trees are tolerant of MSM. Jacaranda and Citrus are not. I would apply no more than 0.25 oz per acre equivalent with something like Speedzone or Weed Free Zone at label rates. It is not drift you have to worry about, it is root uptake by those trees.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

proceed with caution, I applied it once. I only spot sprayed. It will stunt the bermuda, and discolor a little if I remember correctly. Do not mix extra thinking more is better, MSM is some strong stuff. I am pretty sure celsius has been killing the spurge that I get occasionally (either that or certainty)


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I would use MSM as an absolute last resort... heck, with Bermuda I'd spot spray with Glyphosate before MSM to be honest. Like @Greendoc said, it's .25 oz per acre. That's "_*point*_ two five". To mix that per 1000sf it'll seem like you're counting granules. Just be VERY careful mixing it up. Do a search on this forum for ways that others have messed up with MSM. Be sure not to make the same mistake. It's can cause very long lasting damage.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

In sensitive locations, I rather use Isoxaben(Gallery DF) and Speedzone. If it seems that you cannot get control of Spurge, it may be that you are killing it, but it keeps on re emerging from seed. Gallery will help with that. Gallery also does not hurt fruit trees or ornamentals.


----------



## JLavoe (Jun 8, 2020)

Im actually spraying Gallery this weekend. The plan was spray isoxaben, and see where the Spurge stands after I just sprayed with Spurge Power (Monterey) 2 weeks ago. I'm holding off on ordering the MSM til I see where I stand after the Gallery application.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

JLavoe said:


> Im actually spraying Gallery this weekend. The plan was spray isoxaben, and see where the Spurge stands after I just sprayed with Spurge Power (Monterey) 2 weeks ago. I'm holding off on ordering the MSM til I see where I stand after the Gallery application.


I only used MSM because it was the only thing I could find that would kill Bahia grass. It smoked it. The Zoysia did not like it at all! It was sad for 2-4 weeks, the Bermuda recovered quicker, but it was hurting for sure. I still have the bottle of MSM from 4 years ago, haven't used it since.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

JLavoe said:


> Im actually spraying Gallery this weekend. The plan was spray isoxaben, and see where the Spurge stands after I just sprayed with Spurge Power (Monterey) 2 weeks ago. I'm holding off on ordering the MSM til I see where I stand after the Gallery application.


I don't know about spurge power, but many herbicides take 2-3 weeks to see results.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Spurge Power is MCPA, Triclopyr, and Dicamba all in ester form. It is brutal on most broadleaf weeds. Starts to show effect in 2-3 days. It is also very hard on Bermuda. But, it works on Spurge. However, because it is so hard on Bermuda, I rather see it used in a program where Gallery is used so it need not be applied repeatedly.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Have y'all had good results using just Speedzone killing spurge in Bermuda? I have some popping up. I was thinking of buying some since it's not that expensive and spot spraying with it.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@seebryango can tell you all about the importance of accurate measurements.


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

If you decide to use MSM and are spraying only 4gallons, you will need a gram scale. Make sure to double check your decimal points and all of the math. Would hate to see another great lawn harmed

See my post about MSM and measuring here

I'm always glad to be an advocate for correct math. Thanks @Movingshrub


----------

